# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مکانیک صنعتی اصفهان یا شیمی تهران و امیرکبیر ؟

## mojtaba.moazen

سلام 
اگر بخواییم فرض کنیم که مقدار علاقه به هر دو یکی باشه به نظر شما کدوم بهتره ؟ چه از لحاظ بازار کار آینده چه دانشگاهی ؟

----------


## artim

> سلام 
> اگر بخواییم فرض کنیم که مقدار علاقه به هر دو یکی باشه به نظر شما کدوم بهتره ؟ چه از لحاظ بازار کار آینده چه دانشگاهی ؟


مهندسی مکانیک
اما علاقه شرطه

----------


## mojtaba.moazen

up

----------


## HellishBoy

اگه من علاقم مویرگیم !!!!! به دو رشته یکسان بود میرفتم شیمی تهران !!!! چون عشق به دانشگاه تهران کورم کرده !!!!  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (56): 


ولی ببین به کدوم بیشتر علاقه داری !!!!! مکانیک صنعتی اصفهان دست کمی از دانشگاهای تهران داره ....... !!!! علاقه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! فقط همین .......

----------


## Behrus58

مطمئنی که علاقت به شیمی فقط برای اسم شریف و تهران نیست ؟
آخه روز های انتخاب رشته ، بچه ها رو خودشون کار میکنن که از رشته هایی خوششون بیاد که میتونن در صورت انتخاب اون ها برن دانشگاه هایی که رویاش رو داشتن.
توی دبیرستان،بین کل دروس،کدوم مباحث رو خیلی بیشتر دوست داشتی ؟

----------


## maryam.23

> سلام 
> اگر بخواییم فرض کنیم که مقدار علاقه به هر دو یکی باشه به نظر شما کدوم بهتره ؟ چه از لحاظ بازار کار آینده چه دانشگاهی ؟


شیمی محض منظورته !! مهندسی شیمی امیرکبیر گله  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mojtaba.moazen

> شیمی محض منظورته !! مهندسی شیمی امیرکبیر گله


نه منظور بنده مهندسی شیمی بود  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mojtaba.moazen

> مطمئنی که علاقت به شیمی فقط برای اسم شریف و تهران نیست ؟
> آخه روز های انتخاب رشته ، بچه ها رو خودشون کار میکنن که از رشته هایی خوششون بیاد که میتونن در صورت انتخاب اون ها برن دانشگاه هایی که رویاش رو داشتن.
> توی دبیرستان،بین کل دروس،کدوم مباحث رو خیلی بیشتر دوست داشتی ؟


شاید کمی هم به خاطر این باشه 
ولی بیشتر چیزی که باعث میشه به تهران فکر کنم دوری راهه بالاخره اصفهان برای من که کردستان محل زندگیمه دور تر از تهرانه 
بخوام با صداقت بگم تو دبیرستان از همه درس های تخصصی م بیشتر خوشم میومد 
ولی اگه بخوام درجه بندیشون کنم اول از همه به ریاضیات بعد فیزیک و بعدش شیمی علاقه داشتم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## design46

> سلام 
> اگر بخواییم فرض کنیم که مقدار علاقه به هر دو یکی باشه به نظر شما کدوم بهتره ؟ چه از لحاظ بازار کار آینده چه دانشگاهی ؟


مکانیک علاقه خیلی مهمه
مواظب باش اشتباه نری که بعدا پشیمون میشی

----------


## design46

> سلام 
> اگر بخواییم فرض کنیم که مقدار علاقه به هر دو یکی باشه به نظر شما کدوم بهتره ؟ چه از لحاظ بازار کار آینده چه دانشگاهی ؟


اگه به فیزیک علاقه مندی قطعا به مکانیک هم علاقه داری
چون مکانیک 80 درصد بر پایه ی فیزیکه

----------


## mojtaba.moazen

> مکانیک علاقه خیلی مهمه
> مواظب باش اشتباه نری که بعدا پشیمون میشی





> اگه به فیزیک علاقه مندی قطعا به مکانیک هم علاقه داری
> چون مکانیک 80 درصد بر پایه ی فیزیکه


از خیلی ها شنیدم که تو دانشگا ه های سطح بالا با معدل الفی از هر رشته ای میشه تغیییر رشته داد  
این چه قدر درسته به نظر شما ؟

----------


## Elnaz13

> از خیلی ها شنیدم که تو دانشگا ه های سطح بالا با معدل الفی از هر رشته ای میشه تغیییر رشته داد  
> این چه قدر درسته به نظر شما ؟


جسارتا من جواب میدم سوالتونو...
همیشه اینجوری نیست،بستگی به دانشگاه و رشته تون داره،مثلا مکانیک با معدل بالا میتونه صنایع بخونه ولی صنایع با معدل بالا تو همون دانشگاه نمیتونه مکانیک بخونه،باید به دانشگاه دیگه ای تقاضا بده و اگه با تقاضاش موافقت شد میتونه بره و رشته ی دیگه ای بخونه
البته هر دانشگاهی شرایطش متفاوته ولی این کار خیلی ریسکش بالاست.
پس اول به علاقتون توجه کنید مثلا اگه مهندسی نفت میخواین بخونید ولی رتبه تون مناسب نیست مهندسی شیمی بخونید که بعدا اگه نتونستید عوض کنید رشتتون رو ضرر نکنید زیاد.
به نظرم یه دانشگاه رو انتخاب کنید و درباره ی امکان این جابه جایی توی اون دانشگاه خاص تحقیق کنید.
موفق باشید

----------


## design46

> از خیلی ها شنیدم که تو دانشگا ه های سطح بالا با معدل الفی از هر رشته ای میشه تغیییر رشته داد  
> این چه قدر درسته به نظر شما ؟


خیلی رو این گزینه حساب نکن

----------

